# .270 Wsm SS SPS



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a brand new .270 wsm ss sps rifle with a meopta meostar R1 scope. I have a little over 1700 in the gun I will let it go for no less than 1100. any questions fell free to email me at [email protected]


----------

